# einladung zu bikenatour



## roland.matzig (18. Januar 2004)

hi leute,
wir hatten ja schon `mal d`rüber gepostet. am kommenden sonntag (25.01.04) möchte ich euch - als dankeschön für das video, das kommen zum uphill oder einfach nur zum kennenlernen - "zu uns" einladen.
wer noch nichts von uns weiß www.bikenatour.de zeigt einiges.
ansonsten freue ich mich auf euer feedback.


----------



## roland.matzig (19. Januar 2004)

damit "unsere besucher" wissen wie wir zu finden sind.
von PS aus richtung hinterweidenthal und dann nach dahn und weiter bis reichenbach auf der L 427. 
von KA aus fährt man über bad bergzabern und folgt ebenfalls der L 427 durch 2 bis 3 kleinere ortschaften bis reichenbach.
dort liegt direkt an der strasse (neben der bushaltestelle) die gaststätte "reichenbacher hof".
das ist der treffpunkt !!
wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (20. Januar 2004)

Wie angekündigt bin ich diesen Sonntag nicht dabei  !
Aber wir dürfen ja bestimmt mal wieder kommen, oder?


----------



## roland.matzig (20. Januar 2004)

nicht nur um die sagenumwogene moose auf dem sattel der freiheit zu erleben...sondern auch um weitere bikenatouristische freundenstürme zu feiern
we`ll ride again...TOGETHER


----------



## roland.matzig (20. Januar 2004)

@all
am anfang dieses postings ist eine umfrage (wegen der zeit)
bitte tragt euch dort ein. so erhalten wir nicht nur einen überblick über "eure wünsche" bezüglich der abfahrtszeit, sondern es ergibt sich sozusagen automatisch ein überblick über "die teilnehmer(an)zahl"
danke
...ist dieses forum nicht mit herrlichen feautures ausgestattet?...an dieser stelle dickes lob an den forumsmacher thomas...der durch uns (über)lebt und dessen überleben uns eine super plattform erhält...das ist ein winwin-klassiker erster güte.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (21. Januar 2004)

Also neuer Versuch, eben ist mein Rechner ausgestiegen: Ich hätte Lust mal in der Pfalz zu biken - und geführt ist natürlich gut, da sieht man was neues und braucht nicht ständig auf die Karte zu schauen. 
Wenn noch jemand mitkommen möchte, ich habe ziemlich sicher noch 2 bis 3 Plätze im Auto frei.
Wegen der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel, das kommt auch aufs Wetter an, da sollten wir uns hier nochmal kurz abstimmen.
cu


----------



## roland.matzig (21. Januar 2004)

hi leute,
am sonntag wird die sonne scheinen und mind. 3 "guides" zur ausfahrt zur verfügung stehen. wir können also bei bedarf die gruppe aufteilen. das entscheiden wir dann vor ort bzw. auf der tour. auf jeden fall bekommt jeder mitfahrer eine karte der ausgearbeiteten route (auch als andenken). wir starten um 12.00 uhr an der gaststätte reichenbacher hof. bitte pünktlich sein. die strecke ist so gewählt, dass wir um 14.00 uhr dort wieder vorbei kommen und die leute aufnehmen, die erst ab 14.00 uhr können oder wollen. dann werden wir eine weitere "schleife" drehen um gegen 16.30 wieder an unseren ausgangspunkt zurückzukehren um dann durch den megagenialen kuchen von uli naab die verlorenen kalorien wieder"reinzudrücken".
free your soul
think pink


----------



## sigi0007 (22. Januar 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> am sonntag wird die sonne scheinen und mind. 3 "guides" zur ausfahrt zur verfügung stehen. wir können also bei bedarf die gruppe aufteilen. das entscheiden wir dann vor ort bzw. auf der tour. auf jeden fall bekommt jeder mitfahrer eine karte der ausgearbeiteten route (auch als andenken). wir starten um 12.00 uhr an der gaststätte reichenbacher hof. bitte pünktlich sein. die strecke ist so gewählt, dass wir um 14.00 uhr dort wieder vorbei kommen und die leute aufnehmen, die erst ab 14.00 uhr können oder wollen. dann werden wir eine weitere "schleife" drehen um gegen 16.30 wieder an unseren ausgangspunkt zurückzukehren um dann durch den megagenialen kuchen von uli naab die verlorenen kalorien wieder"reinzudrücken".
> free your soul
> think pink




Hi Roland!

Sind auch "nicht Saarländer" willkommen?  

Gruß, Mark


----------



## roland.matzig (22. Januar 2004)

sigi0007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Roland!
> 
> Sind auch "nicht Saarländer" willkommen?
> 
> Gruß, Mark



we live all on one (wonderfull) world
we`re one (bike)nation...
selbstverständlich freuen wir über jeden besuch
cu in the sun...brother


----------



## Wiseman (22. Januar 2004)

Ich werde am Sonntag leider auch nicht dabei sein 

Grüße an alle,


----------



## 007ike (23. Januar 2004)

Ist denn der Wald überhaupt befahrbar? Bei uns ist der Schnee fest gefrohren, was echt schlecht ist zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi0007 (23. Januar 2004)

Moin Roland!

So, hab gestern bei unserer Nachtfahrt noch mit ein paar Kumpels gesprochen, wir werden am Sonntag (um 12.00 Uhr) dann mit 4 Leuten anrücken!
Kannst du mir vielleicht noch deine Handy-Nr. schicken, falls wir die Kneipe nicht finden sollten...?

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Moose (23. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn der Wald überhaupt befahrbar? Bei uns ist der Schnee fest gefrohren, was echt schlecht ist zum biken.


Ich finde das genial zum Biken, leider bin ich wie gesagt am Sonntag nicht dabei -- aber heute 14.00 Uhr ab Uni!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das genial zum Biken, leider bin ich wie gesagt am Sonntag nicht dabei -- aber heute 14.00 Uhr ab Uni!!!



... da schliesse ich mich moose an, festgefrorener Schnee ist um Welten besser fahrbar, als tiefer matschiger Boden  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (23. Januar 2004)

Naja, da kann ich mich nur bedingt anschließem, aber vielleicht werdet ihr mir nach eurer Tour heute recht geben.
Denn leider ist das kein festgefahrener Schnee sondern zum größten Teil Eis. Und dann von den Spuren geformt zu Spurrillen, aus denen man mit dem bike kaum noch raus kommt. 
Könnte aber sein das es im Pfälzer Wald nicht so aussieht. Bitte doch mal die lokals um einen kurzen Bericht.

@Einheimischer fährst du da mit???????
@ moose was hast du da für einen negativen Anhang???


----------



## roland.matzig (23. Januar 2004)

also zuerst `mal meine handynummer 0172-9654751
zum boden kann ich sagen...wir waren gerade 2 stunden unterwegs...der boden ist genial. schnee liegt nur noch vereinzelt und blankeis gibt es nirgends...dafür unmässigen grip
alles wird gut !!!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Januar 2004)

@007ike

ja ich hab vor mitzufahren (siehe Voting) und ich kann Dir nach der Tour heute schon gar nicht mehr Recht geben, ich finde die Verhältnisse momentan SUPERGEIL  Ist aber sicher Geschmacksache, ich liebe halt Schnee, Eis und Sonne, wenn ich dann noch in Begleitung netter Leute fahren darf, könnte ich vor Freude schreien  

War ne echt tolle Tour heute und ein grosses Sorry an tozzi, wegen meinen Platten  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (23. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike
> 
> ja ich hab vor mitzufahren (siehe Voting) und ich kann Dir nach der Tour heute schon gar nicht mehr Recht geben, ich finde die Verhältnisse momentan SUPERGEIL  Ist aber sicher Geschmacksache, ich liebe halt Schnee, Eis und Sonne, wenn ich dann noch in Begleitung netter Leute fahren darf, könnte ich vor Freude schreien
> 
> ...



Ja, die Tour war klasse, und meine Wackelbeine waren am Schluss wieder fit!
Armer tozzi hat jetzt hoffentlich nicht sein "Date" verpasst, weil Moose mal wieder eine zu grosse Runde drehen wollte ... .
@Einheimischer: ich hoffe, Du bist nicht erfroren.
Ich mag Schnee auch ganz arg. Das schreit nach mehr!!!

Übrigens habe ich ein Mail on Christina bekommen, die biked in Afrika. Sie hat aber erwähnt, dass sie wünschte, ich (sie meint wohl wir alle?!) wäre(n) auch dort.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Januar 2004)

... ich hoffe Christina kann den Elefanten ausweichen - Afrika hat bestimmt coole Trails  

Erfroren bin ich nicht (hab vor der Tour Chilli gegessen), tozzi war recht flott wieder bei mir und ich denke er kommt noch pünktlich zu seinem "Date".

Schick ein paar schöne Grüsse von uns mit wenn Du Christina antwortest.


----------



## 007ike (23. Januar 2004)

Ich denke mal ihr habt da alle bessere Bedingungen als ich hier, denn das war nix. Normalerweise fahre ich auch gerne im Schnee, aber wenn du Berg ab ständig den Adler machst ist irgendwie auch nix. was ich mich frage ist, warum die Jungs vom Forst im Schnee Bäume rücken müssen? Ich kam mir echt vor wie im Eisstadion.

Naja ich versuche morgen mal noch ne Runde zu drehen. Sonntag wird bei mir wohl leider doch nix  

@moose Warum wird denn nix gut, denn normalerweise wird doch immer alles gut?


----------



## Moose (23. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal ihr habt da alle bessere Bedingungen als ich hier, denn das war nix. Normalerweise fahre ich auch gerne im Schnee, aber wenn du Berg ab ständig den Adler machst ist irgendwie auch nix. was ich mich frage ist, warum die Jungs vom Forst im Schnee Bäume rücken müssen? Ich kam mir echt vor wie im Eisstadion.
> 
> Naja ich versuche morgen mal noch ne Runde zu drehen. Sonntag wird bei mir wohl leider doch nix
> 
> @moose Warum wird denn nix gut, denn normalerweise wird doch immer alles gut?


Hier waren die Wege so vereist, dass wir teilweise die Luft anhalten mussten, um nicht auf dem Ar... zu liegen. Hingehauen hat es uns alle mal. Sogar der Crazy Eddie ist mal neben dem Weg gefahren (ansonsten ist er halt über alles eisige drübergehüpft ...). 

Natürlich wird alles gut!!! Keine Angst - alles wird immer gut  !
Ich bin doch Optimist - und es muss ja nicht immer alles Sinn machen, oder?

@Einheimischer und alle anderen: ich werde heute noch an Christina mailen. Soll ich was bestimmtes ausrichten??


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Januar 2004)

@007ike

na komm St. Wendel ist mit Sicherheit nicht kälter als Kirkel und Bäume rücken tun die hier auch, frag mal tozzi, der hat bei dem Wetter satte 0,5cm schlecht ansprechenden Federweg und fährt (rutscht) auch  

@moose

richte Christina auf jeden Fall herzliche Grüße aus und sag Ihr, sie soll auf jeden Fall bevor Sie auf Tour geht, eine Maus einstecken, weil Pfefferspray wirkt nicht bei Elefanten


----------



## 007ike (23. Januar 2004)

Nagut, du hast gewonnen! Mir macht das aber nicht so viel Freude! Ich hasse es wenn es mich schmeißt!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Nagut, du hast gewonnen! Mir macht das aber nicht so viel Freude! Ich hasse es wenn es mich schmeißt!



da Du dich geschlagen gibst, geb ich Dir jetzt nen super Tip: lass bei den Bedingungen das Hardtail im Keller und hol dein Jekyll raus, Fully bei dem Wetter ist einfach super


----------



## Moose (24. Januar 2004)

@Einheimischer und tozzi:
Hallo Ihr!
Jetzt habe ich vorhin erfahren, dass das Uni-Fit heute wegen Inventur (unsere Putz-Orgie) geschlossen ist   !
Mein Vorschlag:
Entweder wir holen das am Montag oder Dienstag nach, oder Ihr kommt erst so gegen 16.30 Uhr und ich schliesse den Laden dann nur für Euch auf. Das wäre kein grosses Problem für mich, also sagt, was Euch lieber ist. Wetter ist ja noch okay.
Grüße,
Moose.
Bin jetzt bis ca. 14.00 Uhr ausser Haus, antworten kann ich also erst später.


----------



## leeqwar (24. Januar 2004)

fährt denn jetzt alles morgen aus sb oder restlichem saarland in richtung pfalz ? wie könnten wir räder und menschen effektiv auf die fahrzeuge verteilen ?


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Januar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> fährt denn jetzt alles morgen aus sb oder restlichem saarland in richtung pfalz ? wie könnten wir räder und menschen effektiv auf die fahrzeuge verteilen ?



@moose

hab Dir ne PM geschrieben, der Gedanke ist schon verlockend das Uni-Fit ganz für uns zu haben, muss aber auch nicht unbedingt sein.

@leeqwar

also tozzi und ich kommen mit, wobei tozzi wie immer fahren muss und mich hoffentlich mitnimmt  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (24. Januar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> fährt denn jetzt alles morgen aus sb oder restlichem saarland in richtung pfalz ? wie könnten wir räder und menschen effektiv auf die fahrzeuge verteilen ?



Also laut Wetterbericht könnten wir in der Pfalz Glück haben. Ich würde als einen Treffpunkt den Mitfahrerparkplatz an der B 41, Ausfahrt Neunkirchen City um 10:45 vorschlagen, falls ihr um 12 Uhr dort sein wollt. 
@leeqwar: Wenn Du mitfährst, sind noch 2 Plätze frei. Vielleicht fährt 007ike ja noch mit?


----------



## tozzi (24. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> also tozzi und ich kommen mit, wobei tozzi wie immer fahren muss und mich hoffentlich mitnimmt
> 
> Grüße



...aber nur, wenn wir die Räder tauschen...


----------



## leeqwar (24. Januar 2004)

@tiegerbaehr: ok, komme von sb dann zu dem parkplatz abzweigung b41/nk city. zeit ist ok. wenn nochjemand mitfahren will, kann er sich ja melden.

@tozzi: wir treffen uns dann in der pfalz ? oder wollt ihr auch mitfahren ?


----------



## roland.matzig (24. Januar 2004)

hi leute, 
im moment haben wir 2 cm neuschnee und es schneit leicht weiter. die stimmung ist megageil draussen. wir werden morgen sicherlich die ein oder andere jungfreuliche spur in das weis legen dürfen.
die karten (jeder bekommt eine) sind fertig 
wir freuen uns auf klasse biking
cu at 12.00
4 a nice ride


----------



## Xededen (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wie lange wollt ihr morgen denn fahren ??

also ich war heute fahre und bei uns (in St. Wendel) War es sehr eisig....Was aber net so schlimm war, hat nur das Tempo ein wenig vermindert....

Und wo is das eigentlich in der pfalz 


Soo long anal.isa


----------



## tozzi (24. Januar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @tozzi: wir treffen uns dann in der pfalz ? oder wollt ihr auch mitfahren ?



@leeqwar: wir sehen uns im Ausland...

...und nicht vergessen: mooses Kuchenanteil darf ich verputzen !


----------



## leeqwar (24. Januar 2004)

@tozzi: dachte nur, weil tiegerbaehr geschrieben hat, dass er noch 2 plätze frei hat. 

@anal.isa: seite vorher gibts ne lage-karte.


----------



## Xededen (24. Januar 2004)

Schade....

ich muss um 3 zuhause sein und das pack ich wohl nicht....sieht zu weit weg aus...Schade, vieleicht übernächste Woche.....


Soo long anal.isa


@ tiegerbaehr: Viel Spass...ich werd mich morgen sehr wahrscheinlich mit  Silke im Studio quälen (


----------



## Moose (25. Januar 2004)

Ich beneide Euch so!
Ich will auch in die Pfalz zum Biken!!!

Bitte, bitte nehmt mich nächstes Mal mit, ja ...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roland.matzig (25. Januar 2004)

nur noch eine stunde...bis das profil feine spuren in den teppich aus flocken drückt
das samfte knirschen und dieses gedämpfte rauschen
wohl dem der mit scheiben bremst ;-))

wir freuen uns auf unsere gäste


----------



## roland.matzig (25. Januar 2004)

...die ich mit klein fabian teilen mußte, hier ein kleines resumeè.
als erstes möchte ich mich nochmals für euer kommen bedanken. es hat mich richtig gefreut...weil ihr richtig nette leute seid.
wir konnten zwar nicht - wie geplant- die große acht vollenden...aber das macht ja nix. xtr-salat, erste schneerfahrung, mangelnde kondition (bei mir..heul), weinschorle auf der hütte, langer rückweg...usw. so ist das eben, wenn eine gruppe fährt. aber das alles wird belohnt durch lachen, ansporn, kennenlernen...und die guten (kuchen)stücke bei uli.
für mich war es ein wunderbarer nachmittag. wir hatten den wald für uns alleine. der da oben hatte uns einen weißen teppich ausgebreitet. es hat trotz anderslautender prognosen keinen niederschlag gegeben (außer von einigen die den boden geküßt haben)...also kurz...es war super und ich würde es sofort wieder tun.
sicherlich werden wir uns wieder sehen - vielleicht nach dem motto...pfalz meets saarland.
solong brothers `nd sister.
spätestens in riva oder in lambrecht fahren wir seite an seite...!


----------



## leeqwar (25. Januar 2004)

wie weinschorle ? hab ich was verpasst ?

war ne sehr schöne tour mit netten leuten. 
wir können auch gerne mal gemeinsam die sankt ingbert-marathon-runde sozusagen bei uns vor der tür drehen. 
viele grüsse lq


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Januar 2004)

...war ne Super Sache heute, vielen vielen Dank, jeder der heute zu Hause geblieben ist, hat eine wunderschöne Tour mit echt netten Leuten verpasst  
Ein Wiedersehen muss natürlich unbedingt sein und ich hoffe, es wird dann wieder so toll wie heute.
Kompliment auch an Uli für den unglaublich leckeren Kuchen. 

Bis bald


----------



## tozzi (25. Januar 2004)

Kann mich meinen saarländischen Vorrednern nur anschließen: tolle Tour und nette Leute, die Pfälzer !
Man muß es leider zugeben: der Pfälzer Wald hat biketechnisch doch einiges zu bieten, das schreit nach einer Wiederholung. Das nächste Mal dann die volle große Acht und natürlich mit moose...


----------



## radsportnils (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
das Angebot die St. Ingberter " Marathonrunde " unter die Stollen zu nehmen , möchte ich am liebsten sofort annehmen.......
.... ist in dem gesamten Marathonzirkus für mich die schönste Runde......
... maximales Tempo aus St. Ingbert raus , Gas stehen lassen und was dann irgenwann weh tut , sind nur die Schmerzen......den ein oder anderen Zahn den man noch hat zusammenbeißen , und im Koma wieder zurück nach St. Ingbert.........ist biken nicht ein toller " Ausgleichssport " ?

Stephan- der sich immer am Limit sich bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (25. Januar 2004)

Ja bitte, ganz viele Wiederholungen ganz vieler Touren *mit Moose*!!!
Ich bin ja sooooo neidisch!

Ich sass den ganzen Tag in einer doofen Turnhalle bei Stuttgart. 
Okay, ich hatte dann auch ein Ergometer-Rennen, schliesslich war es die "Süddeutsche Meisterschaft". Ja, ich habe gewonnen, ja, ich ärgere mich, weil ich verpennt habe, dass ich auf dem Weg war, den deutschen Rekord zu brechen. Ich habe ihn also nur eingestellt (sowas dummes grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr). 
Und dafür ist mir so eine Tour entgangen. 
Wir machen sowas doch aber wieder, oder???

Für die St.Ingberter Runde bin ich schon fast Profi-Guide!


----------



## nomedoro (25. Januar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wie weinschorle ? hab ich was verpasst ?
> 
> war ne sehr schöne tour mit netten leuten.
> wir können auch gerne mal gemeinsam die sankt ingbert-marathon-runde sozusagen bei uns vor der tür drehen.
> viele grüsse lq



..da hätt´ ich große Lust  dazu.
nachdem ich heute ja leider wegen krank und schwach und fabian hüten zuhause bleiben musste   , wäre ich gerne in den heimischen gefilden mal dabei.
trotzdem ich mit roland an einen pfälzer geraten bin (wie kann das denn passieren...?), häng ich doch irgendwie noch am charme unseres ländchens und bin familienbedingt so ab und an auch da.

bis demnächst hoffe ich
D.


----------



## tozzi (25. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe gewonnen, ja, ich ärgere mich, weil ich verpennt habe, dass ich auf dem Weg war, den deutschen Rekord zu brechen. Ich habe ihn also nur eingestellt (sowas dummes grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr).



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Meisterschaft !!!
- aber eigentlich haben wir von Dir auch nichts anderes erwartet


----------



## tiegerbaehr (25. Januar 2004)

@moose: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Meisterschaft!! Im Leben muss man Prioritäten setzen, auch wenns nicht immer spass macht. Ich hab mir heute bei dieser Tour auch gedacht: das wär was für Dich gewesen, aber Dein Rennen und der Erfolg dabei warn doch wichtiger, oder?

@uli: Kuchen super, da kann die Stecke noch so schwierig sein, bei einem solchen Abschluss vergisst man das gerne.

@Roland: nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle Tour, landschaftstechnisch seid ihr einfach im Vorteil, aber wir tun unser möglichstes im Saarland

@die Saarländer: hat Spass gemacht, mein Puls war garnicht so hoch, habs mir gerade im Computer angekuckt, war blos subjektiv die Müdigkeit   

cu


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Januar 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Meisterschaft !!!
> - aber eigentlich haben wir von Dir auch nichts anderes erwartet



Ja, von mir auch: Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!! Freitags "Wackelbeine" - Sonntags deutschen Rekord beim Ergometer-Rennen eingestellt, was soll man da noch sagen... RESPEKT


----------



## 007ike (25. Januar 2004)

@moose von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch, bin richtig stolz dich kennen zu dürfen  

@ all das hört sich so gut an, schade, schade das ich nicht dabei war, aber ich hoffe auf ein nächstes mal


----------



## capitaine (25. Januar 2004)

hallo zusammen,

die nächste tour kommt bestimmt (dann villeicht mit anschließendem
saunabesuch im badeparadies und indischer massage)
ein wiedersehen auf eurer marathon-strecke wäre klasse.
hier noch der versprochene link zum bikepark im sauerland:
www.bike-arena.de

gruß

c.

(auf den pfälzer bikepark müssen wir noch bis zum sommer warten)


----------



## Moose (25. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @moose von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch, bin richtig stolz dich kennen zu dürfen
> 
> @ all das hört sich so gut an, schade, schade das ich nicht dabei war, aber ich hoffe auf ein nächstes mal


007ike, mach mal langsam!

Ich bin stolz, Euch alle kennen zu dürfen!
Freu mich auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Moose (25. Januar 2004)

Ein Update aus Afrika:
Christina biked sich da die Seele aus dem Leib und schwärmt nur noch.
Ich habe ihr doch mein "Hosentaschen-Kassetten-wiederfestschraub-Tool" ausgeliehen - und ... guess what: sie hat es in der Wildnis zum Einsatz gebracht (nicht an ihrem Bike, aber ich bin trotzdem stolz!!). 
Und ... sie musste ihre Kette flicken und war sehr stolz auf sich selber, weil sie nach all dem Zuschauen beim Kette geflickt bekommen trotzdem sehr effizient gewesen sein muss. Von wegen "gelernte Hilflosigkeit"!!
Ich bin gespannt auf den Reisebericht.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (26. Januar 2004)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (26. Januar 2004)

capitaine schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> die nächste tour kommt bestimmt (dann villeicht mit anschließendem
> saunabesuch im badeparadies und indischer massage)
> ...




Das wäre schon der Hammer: Zuerst biken im Dahner Felsenland und anschließend die kalten Füsse in der dortigen Sauna auftauen lassen   
Den Gedanken sollte man mal weiterverfolgen, solange noch Winter ist!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (26. Januar 2004)

capitaine schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> die nächste tour kommt bestimmt (dann villeicht mit anschließendem
> saunabesuch im badeparadies und indischer massage)
> )




Das wäre schon der Hammer: Zuerst biken im Dahner Felsenland und anschließend die kalten Füsse in der dortigen Sauna auftauen lassen   
Den Gedanken sollte man mal weiterverfolgen, solange noch Winter ist! Nur das mit der indischen Massage verstehe ich noch nicht ganz???


----------



## scotty23 (26. Januar 2004)

@Moose,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Meisterschaft !!. Bist echt ne Granate   
Bin auch froh die zu kennen und freue mich auch tierisch auf unsere
nächsten Touren.

Es bleibt schon länger hell, Licht am Ende des Tunnels ....

ciao,


----------



## Christina (26. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ihr doch mein "Hosentaschen-Kassetten-wiederfestschraub-Tool" ausgeliehen - und ... guess what: sie hat es in der Wildnis zum Einsatz gebracht (nicht an ihrem Bike, aber ich bin trotzdem stolz!!).
> Und ... sie musste ihre Kette flicken und war sehr stolz auf sich selber, weil sie nach all dem Zuschauen beim Kette geflickt bekommen trotzdem sehr effizient gewesen sein muss. Von wegen "gelernte Hilflosigkeit"!!


Genauso war es! Ich sehe, ihr seid voll informiert hier! Dem brauche ich dann ja nichts mehr hinzufuegen. Ausser: Ja, auch in "the middle of nowhere" in Suedafrika gibt es Internetcafes, und congratulations to Moose!!
Uebrigens solltet ihr mal herkommen, es ist genial hier. Ich werde euch noch mit Fotos neidisch machen, seid gespannt! Und nein, ich trage keine Maus mit mir, da diese die Leoparden etc. anlocken koennte    Trotzdem danke fuer den Tipp!
Viele Gruesse vom anderen Ende des Globus und bis bald!


----------



## Moose (26. Januar 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso war es! Ich sehe, ihr seid voll informiert hier! Dem brauche ich dann ja nichts mehr hinzufuegen. Ausser: Ja, auch in "the middle of nowhere" in Suedafrika gibt es Internetcafes, und congratulations to Moose!!
> Uebrigens solltet ihr mal herkommen, es ist genial hier. Ich werde euch noch mit Fotos neidisch machen, seid gespannt! Und nein, ich trage keine Maus mit mir, da diese die Leoparden etc. anlocken koennte    Trotzdem danke fuer den Tipp!
> Viele Gruesse vom anderen Ende des Globus und bis bald!


Ich denke, wir wären alle ganz gerne beim Biken in Afrika!!!
Oder: jemand keine Lust dazu?????

Ich wäre ganz besonders gern dort ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

...aber da gibts Leoparden, gut ok gefährlich, was mir noch größere Sorgen macht, ist das etc., was gibt`s denn da noch - evtl. Dinosaurier  Scotty23, schick sofort dein Pfefferspray nach Afrika, die brauchen das dort - DRINGEND  

Im Ernst: klar wär ich auch gern da, das ist doch ein Traum. Schön das sich Christina mal melden konnte, ich wünsch Ihr noch viele tolle Erlebnisse  

Grüße


----------



## Moose (26. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber da gibts Leoparden, gut ok gefährlich, was mir noch größere Sorgen macht, ist das etc., was gibt`s denn da noch - evtl. Dinosaurier  Scotty23, schick sofort dein Pfefferspray nach Afrika, die brauchen das dort - DRINGEND
> 
> Im Ernst: klar wär ich auch gern da, das ist doch ein Traum. Schön das sich Christina mal melden konnte, ich wünsch Ihr noch viele tolle Erlebnisse
> 
> Grüße



Bitte nicht schwarzmalen. Ich stehe hier sowieso schon Höllen-Ängste durch, wenn ich daran denke, dass Christina ohne uns unterwegs ist!!!
Ob das mal gut geht?

Ich schlage vor, das wir - sollte es nicht bis Afrika reichen - ein Trainingslager in Spanien veranstalten (das ist kein Witz). Meine Mama und Oma wohnen da. Platz gibts also. Ich fände das lustig. Vielleicht nächsten Herbst?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Januar 2004)

Ach moose, Christina weiss sich doch zu helfen, ich glaub Die kommt auch ohne uns ganz gut klar... und es gibt nicht wirklich Dinosaurier in Afrika  

Trainingslager Spanien  - wir könnten ja zur Abwechslung mal mit dem Rad anreisen


----------



## 007ike (26. Januar 2004)

@ moose, Herbst könnte man ins Auge fassen, obwohl das die 1. Ferien sein könnten die ich mal wieder mit meiner besseren Hälfte verbringe......

Aber ich kann mir ja einfach ein paar Tage Urlaub aufsparen, dann müßte das schon gehen, im November??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (26. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Trainingslager Spanien  - wir könnten ja zur Abwechslung mal mit dem Rad anreisen


Es gibt nur einen Mann, der ständig die gleichen Ideen hat wie ich: der Einheimische!!!     
Sind ca. 2000km. Mama wohnt bei Alicante. Ich wollte das schonmal mit unserem Pferd machen ... naja ...


----------



## vega970 (26. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ca. 2000km. Mama wohnt bei Alicante. Ich wollte das schonmal mit unserem Pferd machen ... naja ...



Hallo Moose,
für Stgt.     

vor vielen,vielen Jahren war ich schon in Guardamar del Segura / Torrevieja,
da war ich auch reiten, 10- 15 km hinter der Küste und das war ein Schwabe!! witzig oder??

Grüße
Vega970


----------



## SuperSonic (26. Januar 2004)

An alle Organisatoren und Guides der super schönen Sonntagstour im Pfälzer Wald:

War einfach eine super Sache!!!   

So schön kann Biken auch bei ungewöhnlichen Bedingungen sein:

  - super nette Leute
  - klasse Trails vor wunderschöner Kulisse
  - hervorragende Organisation

Man kann nur hoffen, dass es eine Wiederholung geben wird (Christoph: die Idee mit dem Tourmenü und anschließendem Saunagang muss unbedingt realisiert werden   ).

Grüße, Mark

P.S. Danke für den Link


----------



## Moose (26. Januar 2004)

vega970 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Moose,
> für Stgt.
> 
> vor vielen,vielen Jahren war ich schon in Guardamar del Segura / Torrevieja,
> ...



Hallo vega970!!
Das ist noch witziger, weil meine Oma 10 Jahre lang in Torrevieja (El Limonar) gewohnt hat, und wir dort auch reiten waren!
Die Welt ist ein Dorf!!!


----------



## vega970 (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Moose,

der Reitstall lag an einem kleinen Salzsee, Restaurant mit Terasse.
Von der Terasse konnte Frau auf den See blicken.   

Vielleicht war ich ja mit deinem Vater reiten!!    

Gruß 
Vega970


----------



## Moose (26. Januar 2004)

vega970 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Moose,
> 
> der Reitstall lag an einem kleinen Salzsee, Restaurant mit Terasse.
> Von der Terasse konnte Frau auf den See blicken.
> ...


    
Wohl kaum, mein Papa ist der einzige aus der Familie, der mit Pferden nichts am Hut hat.
Ich glaube, wir meinen wirklich den gleichen Stall! El Limonar liegt direkt an einem Salzsee. Der Stall hiess damals "Club Hippico" oder ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (27. Januar 2004)

Also wenn sich der ganze schöne Schnee nicht in Matsch auflöst, dann könnte es sein, dass ich heute mittag ab 14.00 Uhr eine Runde drehe.
Entscheiden werde ich mich definitiv um 13.00 Uhr.
Was ich damit sagen will: tozzi, Einheimischer, alle anderen - wenn Ihr Lust habe gemeinsam was zu tun ... .


----------



## capitaine (27. Januar 2004)

hallo zusammen,

die saunatour kann starten. wie wäre es mit samstag, 28.02, 10 uhr? 
wir würden bis ca. 13.00 uhr biken und anschließend das bad aufsuchen.
auf wunsch bekommen wir ein extra biker-essen (pasta & co) und
ermäßigte preise in der saunawelt (8,50 E). (natürlich ist schwimmen auch 
möglich, massage nach voranmeldung) 
weitere infos unter: www.felsland-badeparadies.de

gruß

[email protected]


----------



## SuperSonic (27. Januar 2004)

capitaine schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> die saunatour kann starten. wie wäre es mit samstag, 28.02, 10 uhr?
> wir würden bis ca. 13.00 uhr biken und anschließend das bad aufsuchen.
> ...



Bonjour Monsieur Capitaine,
C'est formidable ! ! !  

Wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei und freuen uns schon jetzt total auf das Event.
Auch werden wir natürlich versuchen noch weitere Biker und Bikerinnen aus unserem Dunstkreis dafür zu begeistern.

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße, Mark

P.S. Unter dem Link 'Fotos'  (linke Spalte) könnt ihr ein paar Bilder der Bikenatour vom Sonntag sehen.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (27. Januar 2004)

SuperSonic schrieb:
			
		

> Bonjour Monsieur Capitaine,
> C'est formidable ! ! !
> 
> 
> P.S. Unter dem Link 'Fotos'  (linke Spalte) könnt ihr ein paar Bilder der Bikenatour vom Sonntag sehen.




Also Deine Fotos sind echt toll. Vielen Dank dafür, mann kann schon wieder in Erinnerungen schwärmen, es war schon ein tolles Erlebniss.
Bei mir wird es warscheinlich am Wochenende nicht gehen   wegen zu vieler anderer Termine. Aber sobald ich es möglich machen kann, bin ich gerne wieder dabei!!


----------



## roland.matzig (27. Januar 2004)

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
tolle pics mega-danke-schön
wir werden das ganze ja bald fortführen
mit sauna, massage und nudels
freu mich drauf


----------



## nomedoro (27. Januar 2004)

SuperSonic schrieb:
			
		

> Bonjour Monsieur Capitaine,
> C'est formidable ! ! !
> 
> Wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei und freuen uns schon jetzt total auf das Event.
> ...



hallo mark,

na das animiert ja doch, sich mal selbst zu melden, oder?
sehr schöne fotos, vielen dank (weil ich ja leider nicht dabei sein konnte, wenigstens ein paar impressionen)
und jetzt mit dem vielen schnee ist es noch schöner...

allen viel spass dabei

D.


----------



## roland.matzig (28. Januar 2004)

wir c. und r. sind gerade aus dem schnee zurück...ich sage euch schee isses im schnee. was gibt es schöneres als ein fat albert der sich durch den weissen teppich sägt


----------



## capitaine (31. Januar 2004)

und hier ein erinnerungsfoto eines unvergesslichen erlebnisses
von r. und c.


----------



## roland.matzig (1. Februar 2004)

damit wir uns "nicht verlieren" haben wir unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98132 den thread dazu eröffnet.


----------



## Moose (2. Februar 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> damit wir uns "nicht verlieren" haben wir unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98132 den thread dazu eröffnet.


So leid es mir tut: ich kann an diesem Wochenende schon wieder nicht ... und dabei hätte ich mich echt so auf die gemischte Sauna gefreut (*hust*).
Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spass!
Irgendwann bin ich auch mal wieder zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Tag in Deutschland. 
Wenn alles schiefläuft, dann stehe ich eben erst ab August wieder zur Verfügung.
Falls Ihr aber Interesse habt, mal eine meiner "Hausrunden" um SB zu fahren, dann könnten wir uns ja auch mal um einen Termin bemühen!?
Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (2. Februar 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> damit wir uns "nicht verlieren" haben wir unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98132 den thread dazu eröffnet.




Vielleicht lassen wir doch auch einen thread hier im Saarlandforum - da schaut man regelmäßig hin   .
Ich hab mir den Termin 28.2 fest eingetragen und hoffe, dass dann nichts dazwischen kommt.
@NLW: wir könnten das doch als Trainignseinheit zusammen machen? Ich hab Platz im Auto für 3 Mitfahrer.


----------



## 007ike (2. Februar 2004)

So, ich hab mir den Termin mal eingetragen.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> So leid es mir tut: ich kann an diesem Wochenende schon wieder nicht ... und dabei hätte ich mich echt so auf die gemischte Sauna gefreut (*hust*).
> Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spass!
> Irgendwann bin ich auch mal wieder zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Tag in Deutschland.
> Wenn alles schiefläuft, dann stehe ich eben erst ab August wieder zur Verfügung.
> ...



 BIS AUGUST!!! Kommt ja gar nicht in Frage  

Den Termin hab ich auch vorgemerkt  

Grüße


----------



## Moose (2. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> BIS AUGUST!!! Kommt ja gar nicht in Frage
> 
> Den Termin hab ich auch vorgemerkt
> 
> Grüße


Na gut! Dann vielleicht bis morgen! Habe von tozzi erfahren, dass Ihr morgen fahrt. Mal schauen ... .
Morgens gehen wir rudern, mittags ist eigentlich Alternativ-Training angesagt, und da gehört Radeln ja dazu.
Melde mich morgen nochmal deswegen.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut! Dann vielleicht bis morgen! Habe von tozzi erfahren, dass Ihr morgen fahrt. Mal schauen ... .
> Morgens gehen wir rudern, mittags ist eigentlich Alternativ-Training angesagt, und da gehört Radeln ja dazu.
> Melde mich morgen nochmal deswegen.



Na das hört sich doch direkt viel besser an, würde mich freuen wenn`s klappen würde


----------



## Moose (3. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Na das hört sich doch direkt viel besser an, würde mich freuen wenn`s klappen würde


Prinzipiell würde es auch klappen, aber ich werde trotzdem joggen gehen!
Falls Ihr am Donnerstag wieder fahrt, dann wäre ich ab 13.30 für ein ganz lockere Einheit zu haben ... . Treffpunkt egal.


----------



## 007ike (3. Februar 2004)

Ich wollte Donnerstag mit 2 Arbeitskollegen fahren. Wir könnten gegen 14.15 Uhr in Kirkel sein. Wir hatten auch vor ne lockere Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell würde es auch klappen, aber ich werde trotzdem joggen gehen!
> Falls Ihr am Donnerstag wieder fahrt, dann wäre ich ab 13.30 für ein ganz lockere Einheit zu haben ... . Treffpunkt egal.



Schade, für Donnerstag müssen wir mal schauen ob tozzi Zeit hat, von mir aus gerne.

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (3. Februar 2004)

Wieso denn Schade?? Wenn du doch kannst ist schon mal ein Anfang. Bestimmt läßt Tozzi sich nicht lange bitten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (3. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn Schade?? Wenn du doch kannst ist schon mal ein Anfang. Bestimmt läßt Tozzi sich nicht lange bitten, oder?


14.15 in Kirkel könnte bei mir auch hinhauen. Ansonsten halt in Hassel o.ä..
Können ja morgen nochmal posten.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Februar 2004)

@007ike

Das "Schade" bezog sich auf heute, da Moose überlegt hat mit uns zu biken, allerding wurde bei uns heut, aufgrund einiger technischer Probleme, auch nix daraus  

Donnerstag ist gebongt, tozzi hat auch Zeit, wie Moose schon sagte, können wir die Details ja morgen noch besprechen.

Freue mich schon.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (4. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike
> 
> Das "Schade" bezog sich auf heute, da Moose überlegt hat mit uns zu biken, allerding wurde bei uns heut, aufgrund einiger technischer Probleme, auch nix daraus
> 
> ...



Habt Ihr denn alle Urlaub morgen?
Um 15.00 Uhr findet das Mediziner-Kolloquium statt, und da sollte ich eigentlich hin. Überlege mir gerade, ob ich direkt nach der ersten Einheit vom OSP losfahre (so gegen 11.30 Uhr). Ansonsten lasse ich evtl. das Kolloquium saussen und fahre mit Euch. 
... immer diese Entscheidungen!


----------



## 007ike (4. Februar 2004)

Nun ich habe keinen Urlaub, aber bei diesem Wetter diese Woche, werde ich morgen eine heilige Überstunde opfern und schon gegen 14 Uhr Feierabend machen. Ich hab mich da mit 2 Kollegen verabredet und wir werden dann in Limbach starten und Richtung Kirkel fahren. Könnten dort um 14.10 Uhr an der Aral Tanke sein und dann sind wir offen für alles. Einer meiner Mitfahrer ist der Macher des St.Ingberter Marathons und der kennt sich in der Gegend ganz gut aus, vielleicht kennt er ja noch eine Ecke, die auch für euch interssant und neu ist?
Wie bereits erwähnt, wir können dann sehr gerne zusammen weiter fahren, vielleicht treffen wir dich in Hassel, oder du kommst bis Kirkel?


----------



## Moose (4. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr denn alle Urlaub morgen?
> Um 15.00 Uhr findet das Mediziner-Kolloquium statt, und da sollte ich eigentlich hin. Überlege mir gerade, ob ich direkt nach der ersten Einheit vom OSP losfahre (so gegen 11.30 Uhr). Ansonsten lasse ich evtl. das Kolloquium saussen und fahre mit Euch.
> ... immer diese Entscheidungen!



So, PUSTEKUCHEN!
Nachdem ich jetzt rumtelefoniert habe fällt für mich das Biken morgen (Donnerstag) wegen kollidierender Trainingstermine aus. 

*Ich werde aber heute (Mittwoch) so in ca. einer Stunde (9.30 Uhr) losfahren.
Falls das noch jemand liest und so flexibel ist ... .
Muss hal um 14.00 Uhr wieder an der Undine sein, ansonsten fahre ich hin, wohin der Trail mich bringt.

Einheimischer??*


----------



## 007ike (4. Februar 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (4. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

>



Ja, ich auch  

Kannst DU nicht am Freitag auch schon früher Feierabend machen und mit Deinen Kumpels nach SB kommen??
Bitte bitte bitte!!!

So, ich fahre dann jetzt wohl alleine ... (ich geb' Euch noch 30 Minuten!)


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich auch
> 
> Kannst DU nicht am Freitag auch schon früher Feierabend machen und mit Deinen Kumpels nach SB kommen??
> Bitte bitte bitte!!!
> ...



 ...ich kann jetzt noch nicht hier weg, da 1. tozzi erst um 11:00 Uhr kommt und 2. mein Rad noch nicht fahrbereit ist (Schaltung).
Wir wollen aber direkt um 11:00 Uhr los, aber ich fürchte das haut dann bei Dir nicht mehr hin?


----------



## Moose (4. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich kann jetzt noch nicht hier weg, da 1. tozzi erst um 11:00 Uhr kommt und 2. mein Rad noch nicht fahrbereit ist (Schaltung).
> Wir wollen aber direkt um 11:00 Uhr los, aber ich fürchte das haut dann bei Dir nicht mehr hin?



Ich fahr in zehn Minuten los, fahre dann mal Richtung Niederwürzbach/ Kirkel, ok?
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.
Ansonsten natürlich Freitag!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr in zehn Minuten los, fahre dann mal Richtung Niederwürzbach/ Kirkel, ok?
> Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.
> Ansonsten natürlich Freitag!!!



Ok, ich versuch mich zu beeilen und tozzi über Handy zu erreichen (der schraubt auch noch), vieleicht klappt das ja.

Freitag sowieso!!!

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (4. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte ja erst Freitag im Kopf, aber ich fahre schon um 17 Uhr In St.Wendel weg zu einem Pfadfinder Wochenende. Daher Freitag nix biken, und Samstag nix und Sonntag nur vielleicht, denn da hat die bessere Hälfte bestimmt auch noch Ansprüche. So ist das nun mal. Aber der Sommer kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Moose (4. Februar 2004)

So, bin wieder da!
Habe den Wald zwischen Kirkel und Niederwürzbach zick-zack-weise durchgepflügt, aber keinen tozzi und keinen Einheimischen gefunden. 
War aber trotzdem schön.
Morgen wieder gemeinsam!
Bis dann,
Moose.


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin wieder da!
> Habe den Wald zwischen Kirkel und Niederwürzbach zick-zack-weise durchgepflügt, aber keinen tozzi und keinen Einheimischen gefunden.
> War aber trotzdem schön.
> Morgen wieder gemeinsam!
> ...



Großes Sorry an Moose, die Reparaturen zogen sich doch länger hin, aber zumindestens tozzi`s Rad läuft nun wieder einigermaßen, allerdings mussten ein paar Tune-Teile Ihr Leben lassen  

Ich hoffe Du bist nicht böse?

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (4. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Sorry an Moose, die Reparaturen zogen sich doch länger hin, aber zumindestens tozzi`s Rad läuft nun wieder einigermaßen, allerdings mussten ein paar Tune-Teile Ihr Leben lassen
> 
> Ich hoffe Du bist nicht böse?
> 
> Grüße.


Niemals böse!!!
Wir hatten ja auch gar nichts ausgemacht. Ich hätte es lustig gefunden, wenn wir uns zufällig getroffen hätten.
Seid Ihr noch gefahren??
Wetter war ja genial. Ich war mal wieder voll im Endorphin Kick (nicht Endorfin!!). Das schreit nach mehr!!!


----------



## 007ike (5. Februar 2004)

So ! Heute 14.10 Uhr Tanke in Kirkel?  Tozzi? Einheimischer? Moose? Wen darf ich erwarten??????


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So ! Heute 14.10 Uhr Tanke in Kirkel?  Tozzi? Einheimischer? Moose? Wen darf ich erwarten??????



Hi,

wir (tozzi und ich) sind pünktlich um 14:10 Uhr an der Tanke.

Bis dann.

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Niemals böse!!!
> Wir hatten ja auch gar nichts ausgemacht. Ich hätte es lustig gefunden, wenn wir uns zufällig getroffen hätten.
> Seid Ihr noch gefahren??
> Wetter war ja genial. Ich war mal wieder voll im Endorphin Kick (nicht Endorfin!!). Das schreit nach mehr!!!



Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen deswegen und nein gefahren sind wir nicht mehr, dafür haben wir eine etwas längere Einheit im Uni-Fit gemacht.
Das Wetter ist z.Zt. echt witzig, ich fürchte allerdings, dass es nochmal kälter wird, aber eins ist sicher, bald ist FRÜHLING 

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Februar 2004)

War das eine geniale Tour heute!!! Hat S U P E R viel Spass gemacht, danke an den Guide J.G. und auch an die anderen Mitfahrer, dass müssen wir unbedingt nochmal machen


----------



## 007ike (5. Februar 2004)

GENAU!  
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!  
Aber Sonntag soll es wieder schneien  

Ich setzte aber trotzdem auf die Klimakatastrophe und hoffe nächstes WE wieder fahren zu können.


----------

